#  Der kleine Patient >   Blutwerte ( CRP) unverändert und trotzdem bakterielle Infektion? *grübel* >

## quaks

Hallo
Töchterchen ist seit ihrer letzten Narkose vor gut 3 Wochen immer noch heißer, Allgemeinbefinden war bis Gestern aber im Großen und Ganzen ok, nur ein etwas erhöhtes Schlafbedürfnis. KiA vermutet eine bakterielle Infektion, da der Verlauf eben nicht für nen Virus spricht. Ich bat vor Antibiotikabehandlung um eine Blutkontrolle.
Die hat er heute auch gemacht - Auswertung bekomme ich heute abend - aber er meinte, dass die Blutwerte nicht zwingend verändert sein müssen. 
Ich dachte bisher immer, das mind. der CRP bei ner bakteriellen Infektion immer erhöht ist. 
Klärt mich mal auf  :Smiley:  
Danke
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Wie immer in der Medizin gibt es nichts, was es nicht gibt. 
CRP steigt bei bakteriellen Infektionen meistens stärker an, als bei viralen.
Aber man kann sich darauf nicht immer verlassen, da es verzögert ansteigt. 
Wenn dein Kind seit drei Wochen heiser ist, und es nicht permanent schreit, sich also keine normale Erklärung dafür finden lässt, denke ich das Handeln nicht verkehrt ist. 
Warte erst einmal ab was die Blutwerte sagen, aber ich würde da meinem Kinderarzt vertrauen.  :Zwinker:  
Ich hoffe es hilft dir ein bischen 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Danke 
Ich vertraue ihm prinzipiell, aber nicht blind  :Zwinker:  
Und mir wäre es halt lieber zu wissen als zu raten. Gerade wenn es um Antibiotika geht. Das wäre die 13. (nicht ganz sicher bin ) Therapie in 1.5 Jahren und das Antibiotikum musste währendessen schon mehrfach umgesetzt werden ... 
Deswegen und weil ich - nicht zu begründende Zweifel an ner bakteriellen Infektion hab (gibt sowas wie Mutterinstink wirklich  :Huh?:  ) wünsch ich mir wohlüberlegten Einsatz beim AB  :Zwinker:  
Sandra

----------


## DocNina

was ist denn nun mit Junior passiert? Wars `ne Infektion :Huh?:  
Kenne zwar nicht die Hintergründe, aber bin eher der Meinung, daß die Heiserkeit von der Narkose gekommen ist... und müde darf man nach `ner OP auch`n paar Wochen lang sein. Wär lieb, wenn Du mal berichtest...
Danke!!! Janina

----------


## quaks

Hallo Janina 
tja gute Frage  :Zwinker: 
die Blutwerte waren, wie sollte es auch anders sein, ohne große Aussagekraft - CRP normal, Leukos erhöht. In der Differenzierung erhöhte Anzahl Monozyten  :Huh?:   
KiA nahm erstmal Abstand von einer Antibiose und suchte den Kontakt mit den Kollegen in der Klinik, was sich wieder mal als recht schwierig gestaltete - war ja nur Pfingsten dazwischen und "unser" OA (wie heißt das Fall-Koordinator oder so ähnlich?) hatte wohl auch ein paar Tage frei, so dass sich das über eine Woche hinzog. Letzenendes blieb es beim altbekannten Lied - Wir warten noch ein Weilchen ....
Töchterchen hat die Drohung aber wohl verstanden und unterließ fast schlagartig heiseres Gebrabbel *ggg* 
Ich hab zwar immer mal wieder den Eindruck, das die Stimme kratzt, blegt, heiser oder was auch immer ist - aber man hört auch viel zu viel wenn Mutter drauf achtet :-) (Mein Mann meint ich spinne *gg*) Außerdem hat sie eine Tracheomalazie und klingt bei Anstrengung sowieso leicht wie Darth Vader und sie spielt auch noch mit ihrer Stimme ... und das alles bei dem Wenigen was sie brabbelt. 
Müde über Wochen nach einer Narkose? - Hab ich noch nicht gehört. Es war auch keine große Sache - sie war nur eine knappe Std im OP, gemacht wurde ein Ösophaguskopie mit Gewebsentnahme und wahrscheinlich eine Probedillatation.
Bisher hatten wir mit den Narkosen keine Probleme. Ein erhöhtes Schlafbedürfnis hat sie eigentlich immer, wenn sie mit einem Infekt kämpft - der Umkehrschluss - wenn sie mehr schläft, kämpft sie mit einem Infekt  :Huh?:  
Danke der Nachfrage 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## DocNina

Na supi, daß es dem Krümel wieder besser geht! 
Tracheomalazie plus Intubation kann schon mal Heiserkeit machen - da würd ich mir echt keine großen Sorgen machen (sagt sich als Nicht-Mama immer so leicht, ich weiß). Die erhöhten Leukos können ja auch eine Reaktion auf die kleine OP sein... oder auf `ne Entzündung im Mund... oder `ne Gastroenteritis oder alles mögliche. Die sind bei mir z.B. auch IMMER erhöht, ohne das was dahintersteckt und versetzen meinen "lieben" Hausarzt in Angst und Schrecken  :coffin_dance_eyes:  
Das mit der Müdigkeit war nicht hinsichtlich der Narkose gemeint, sondern in Bezug auf die OP im Allgemeinen - so was schwächt den Körper und selbst ein Erwachsener hat nach `ner OP `ne eingeschränkte Leistungsfähigkeit. Deinen Worten entnehme ich, daß Junior noch ziemlich klein ist - vielleicht kämpfen Kinder in dem Alter ja `n bisschen länger mit den Belastungen (Narkose, OP, Trennung von Mama...). 
Is ja jetzt eigentlich auch egal, oder? Der Kleenen gehts wieder gut und das is ja wohl das Wichtigste!!! 
Alles Gute & Liebe Grüße!!! Janina

----------


## quaks

Hallo Janina 
im Prinzip hast du recht - wenn es ihr gut geht ist es egal und in Geduld übe ich mich eh schon.
Blöd ist nur wenn der KiA, statt ner banalen Halsentzündung -was so mein Verdacht war - zu diagnostizieren, entgegen seiner sonstigen Gewohnheit leicht nervös wird - da wirds für Mama erst recht nicht leicht, das ganz gelassen zu sehen  :emot35_stars:  
Und so richtig fit ist Krümeline (ist übrigen 1,5 J. alt) immer noch nicht - ich würd es nicht krank nennen aber eben nicht 100 % fit. 
Sie ist ne Kämpferin und ich glaube nicht, dass sie solange an ner Op zu knabbern hat. Es war ja nicht die erste Narkose. Und die Narkose davor war unter weit widrigeren Umständen (fette Bronchitis), aber in den Nachwirkungen völlig problemlos . 
Töchterchen kam übrigens mit ner Ösophagusatresie mit Fistel vom unteren Segment zur Trachea zur Welt. Und ihre größten Probleme hatte ich hier im letzten Beitrag schonmal zusammengefasst - falls es dich interessiert. http://www.patientenfragen.net/index.php?topic=102.0 
Naja wird schon irgendwie werden. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------

